# CLUMSY pitbull!



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok, my dog Sophie is the clumsiest dog in the world!!! I swear if someone came to my house today they would think I fight her. She currently has a cut on her face that she got somehow trying to get out of her kennel. She has a cut on her leg and the top of her head. She also has scratches on her nose from my chihuahua. I swear every day I have to doctor another one of her wounds!!! It is very frustrating because she is gorgeous but not so much when she is all scabby! She loves to ride and go places with me but when she is all banged up from being stupid I don't want to take her any where! I already get "those" looks having pitbulls, I can't imagine what they would be like if people saw her all scabbed up! haha. 
I think having such a high pain tolerance is part of the problem. She had to have her tail docked because of "happy tail". Two days after it was done she somehow reached her tail, even though she was wearing a cone, and chewed the tip of her tail off!! This dog is insane! :stick:
Anyone else have a dog that is always beating themselves up?!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA that's a riot. I agree about the pain tolerance thing. poor pup about the tail!!!They will just assume you fight your pup, at least that's what happens to me, Gargamel has tons of scars from when he was a few weeks old. He also continues to get additional scars daily form his rough play, you know attacks from sticks, chasing his toys into things, lol. I will say the more scars he gets the happier I am, I get to look at him and see the scars and know they were from happy play times and not just the same ones from when he was attacked.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My Penny (RIP) was like this, a lot of it had to do with her epilepsy (seizures), she was always banging into stuff and getting scratches or wounds, lol at her being clumsy, but these dogs have such a high pain tolerance I think it bothers us more than it does them


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah i get a lot of looks when i take my girl out for 1. because of what she is and 2. her mom and sister used to gang up on her and attack her so she has scars all on her back legs a few on her shoulders, so it looks like she has been in a few scraps 

and i couldn't agree more about high pain tolerance,
my girl hurt her leg REALLY bad yesterday and has been a tri-pod since,
when i let her out to go potty she starts running and trying to play with the other dogs -__-
its been a pain in the butt to get her off that leg because of high pain tolerance. and this isn't the first time she hurt her back right leg.. she has twisted it twice before and had to take it easy for a few days, Just last week she ran through cactus and i had to pull 1 inch needles out of her back right paw. I think that leg is cursed


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you trust your vet? Talk to them about it & express your concerns. Maybe they might have some helpful tips - that's what they're there for. 

As for the Chi - I'd correct that situation immediately & keep them apart if the Chi can't respect the other dogs space. Not cool. As for other ppl, I wouldn't care what they think ppl make irrash assumptions & that's on them, all that matters is your dog is happy & being properly taken care of.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

my dog has happy tail but so far its still intact. my dog also gets cuts and such on his face, mostly from digging...he gets really enthused about digging


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Chevelle is the same way. She currently has a cut on her head from the muffler of my truck. Her and Champ were playing. She was chasing him and he went up under the truck. Chevelle followed him but forgot to duck.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man this sounds so much like D. Poor guy has a huge scar on the side of his muzzle from running into a shopping cart. He hit the corner of it and his face split open. It was like a 2in gash we had to butterfly back together. After babying him and some nustock and bag balm, all you can see of it is a thin line on his face and all the fur thankfully grew back.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Nu Stock might help with some of the scarring. Ecko had scars from a staff infection he had as a puppy. Almost invisible now. He is also a bone head and will turn so fast he slams into the oven, sliding glass doors, and the wall ALL of the time. LOL!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the same issues with Bruno. Only he also chews his legs from allergies sometimes.

If people want to think you are fighting your dog,let them,they can't prove anything anyway.

Besides dogs get scars,not just pit bulls. Doesn't mean they're fighting.

Bruno likes to body slam tings all the time. I am shocked he doesn't have more scars then the ones he had when I got him. Was told he was used as a bait dog(hahah) But after owning him,I'm pretty sure he got those scars from slamming into something,trying to be a jerk.


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Where can I get Nustock? 
I put Sophie in the outside kennel for alittle while yesterday... of course, another cut. My boyfriend says she emo and cuts herself so she can come back inside haha.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought it online. I think you can get it at most feed stores too. It's not a sure thing, but it worked on Ecko's face.

Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

cool. thanks guys


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Your poor little girls tail..
Our Boomerang is like that we were on the back patio one evening and had a fire going in the fire pit and he was after something my son had and was so fixated on what Jacob had was standing there with the tip of his tail in the fire:hammer: my son yelled at him to get him away from it and he literally had smoke coming from his tail., Jacob yelled for me and told me what happend I looked at Booms tail and it was singed and he was like whatever I want what Jacob has in his hands!!! Then on another nite he grabed a limb out of the fire pit and a peice dropped on the side of his lip the fatty part that they have and I had to pick the burned peice of and DR. Him up So we now have a top for the fire pit!! When he gets off the sofa he will just slide off onto his head or back making a big thud sound. Hope is a bit more cautiose of danger things like the fire she want go neat it. When the two of them are playing they will stand stairing at each other then just charge at each other and collide and start wrestling, and they get down when they paly!! Sometimes their excitment level during play will go so high I have to call them down and make them stop for awhile.


----------

